# Drucker 500€



## orangeblood (14. Oktober 2010)

*Drucker 500€*

Hi Leute,
ich suche einen Multifunktionsdrucker bis 500€. Er sollte Drucken, Scannen, Kopieren und Faxen können. Natürlich sollte er über einen Netzwerkanschluss verfügen^^.
Den hatte ich bis jetz im Auge: Lexmark X544n
LEXMARK X544n (0026D0012) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

mfg orangeblood


----------



## Pixelplanet (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drucker 500€*

das gibts auch wesentlich billiger

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Drucker & Scanner - Drucker - Tintendrucker - Multifunktion - Brother MFC-5890CN

gibt auch noch andere modelle von Brother die das Können kanndt ja z.b. mal hier Schaun

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Drucker & Scanner - Drucker - Tintendrucker - Multifunktion

kannste viel bei sparen


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drucker 500€*

Also, der für 500€ ist halt schon eher reine businessklasse. Jetzt wäre die Frage: wofür soll der sein? Wieviele Seiten/Monat? Auch farbig?


----------



## orangeblood (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drucker 500€*

Man muss dazusagen, dass ich nen Laserdrucker will und nicht so ne Tintengurke
Schon ziemlich viele Seiten pro Monat. Ka wie viel genau. Und natürlich in Farbe.
mfg


----------



## Zockersepp (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drucker 500€*

hi ich habe diesen drucker
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Drucker & Scanner - Drucker - Tintendrucker - Multifunktion - Hewlett-Packard Officejet Pro 8500

und mein Opa diesen (nur ka wie ds mit fax ist soll angeblich gehen hat aber keine rj11 schnittstelle)
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Drucker & Scanner - Drucker - Tintendrucker - Multifunktion - Brother MFC-5890CN

wir sind beide zufireden mit den druckern die Tinte für den HP ist einer der sparsamsten laut hersteller angaben sogar günstiger als so mancher laserdrucker, und tinte hält auch gut soll angeblich spritz/sprüh wasser bis zu einer gewissen menge resistent sein dies haben wir aber noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## Zockersepp (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drucker 500€*

sry für doppelpost hat sich nur etwas überschnitten da er keinen tinte haben will^^
zb Laserdrucker:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Drucker & Scanner - Drucker - Laserdrucker - Multifunktion - Samsung CLX-3175FN


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drucker 500€*

Farblaser ist natürlich so ne Sache, da kostet ein Gerät mit einer annehmbaren Farb-Qualität, wenn es nicht nur darum geht, mal rote und grüne balken für ein Digramm zu machen, extrem viel. Wieviel Farbanteil hast Du denn bei deinem Druckaufkommen, und was druckst Du dann?


----------



## orangeblood (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drucker 500€*

Auch mal gerne Fotos (zur Ansicht), screenshots und pdfs. (Also das sind die farbigen Sachen.) Druckanteil ~50%.
mfg


----------



## Zockersepp (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drucker 500€*

orangeblood ich würde dir empfehlen wirklich mal die 2 tintenpisser von mir im MM oder Geiz ist Geil Laden anzuschauen lohnt sich, evtl. können die ja auch einen testdruck mal machen.
Also ich bin begeistert von dem Drucker hatten vorher einen anderen HP (Officejet 5000 Serie) der deutlich schlechter war zb langsame geschwindigkeit Bilder nicht scharf auf mittlerer stufe schlieren bzw. im 0,5cm abstand sah man genau wie breit die druckfläche war da dort "striche" auftraten
der 8500 ist schnell gute Qualität und das auf mittlerer Stufe "Striche" nur ca alle 3cm und dadurch deutlich weniger auffällig und auf hoher qualität für Fotos keine "Striche"

schau sie dir einfach an es lohnt sich


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drucker 500€*

Gute Fotoqualität bei Laser ist halt schwer bzw. sauteuer. Wie wäre es mit nem kleinen Tintenstahler für gute Farbbilder und einem SW-Laser für Office&co-Drucke? und wieviele Seiten denn UNGEFÄHR? 100? 1000?


----------



## orangeblood (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drucker 500€*

Meinst du Farbbilder? So ungefähr 200. Ja ich werds mir mal anschauen.
mfg


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drucker 500€*

Vlt. schau auch mal diesen Test von "Mittelklasse"-Farblasern hier: DC | Vergleichstest: Fünf Mittelklasse-Farblaserdrucker bis 700 Euro › Druckqualität Fotodruck  das ist jetzt die Seite mit der Fotodruck-Qualität, etwas weiter unten hast Du mit so kleinen Bildern die Links zu den anderen Themen dieses Tests. Pro DIN A4 Seite kostet so ein Ausdruck laut dem Test 20-60 Cent. 

Bei 200 Bildern pro Monat würd es sich da an sich schon eher lohnen, ein FotolLabor zu beauftragen ^^


----------



## MKRE (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drucker 500€*

Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, sind Farblaser in der Preisklasse für Fotos nicht gut geeignet.
Entweder du nimmst einen kleinen Tintenstrahler für die Fotos und ein S/W-Laser-Mufu für den Rest.
Oder du nimmst einen Office-Tintenstrahler wie die HP Officejet Pro Geräte oder einen großen Epson BX, wie den 625.


----------

